
Show HN: Bindle – PTO Tracker for U.S. small business - braaap
https://www.bindle.io/blog/bindle-now-supports-american-companies
======
braaap
Hi - Co-Founder of Bindle here. First "Show HN".

Bindle is a web-based SaaS built in Rails to help small businesses manage the
process of requesting and approving time off, calculating PTO balances, and
seeing who's off and when. We've just gone live in the U.S.

I've been a software developer for 20 years. Happy to answer questions about
anything.

